# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Competition Sign Up Thread #7

## Matte87

Time to compete once again! The competition will go live on the *24th of June.* 

Sign up and you promise that you'll update your score atleast once a week, or you'll get banned from the competition.

Here's a link to the old one: http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/compe...ad-6-a-131743/

No lying, no flaming and keep on dreaming!

** = Upper League*

*People who has signed up*

*Matte87
littlezoe*
NightSpy2 - TheModernNinja
she *
n00bf0rlyf3
MightyDuck
areyoume
StaySharp*
DreamingGhost
LonelyCloud
Weakamon - Rudedudeowns
Rudedudeowns - Weakamon
Taffy
Sydney
TheModernNinja - NightSpy2
*

----------


## littlezoe

Sure, why not  :smiley: 

I'm in yet again, upper league.

----------


## NightSpy2

I'm in!!!  ::D: 

Lower league, as I'm not getting frequent lucids at the moment... But I'm sure I will during the comp..  :tongue2: 
I'm gonna win. Hehe...

----------


## she

i'm in *

----------


## n00bf0rlyf3

me

----------


## MightyDuck

Yep im im for this again  ::D: 
I have had Lucids pretty much two per three nights recently so should be scoring high !

----------


## Kaenthem

am back,some very long exams,and am in

----------


## StaySharp

I'm in as well, upper league like always.

----------


## Sozu

Hooray!!
I'm in.

----------


## DreamingGhost

I will give it another go. I so love these  :smiley: 

Still in lower league.

DG ::jester::

----------


## NightSpy2

Oh dang, I had 500 Lucid dreams last night and did absolutely everything ever and I would have had ten trillion billion points!!!!

Too bad the competition hasn't started yet...  :tongue2: 
(By the way... That was a joke, just in case no-one got that... Wasn't very funny, but eh.. That's what boredom does to you I guess)

----------


## BobbyLance

I'd like to join the lower league. If ever rudedudeowns joins the competition, i'd like to be his partner  :Shades wink:  .

----------


## Rudedudeowns

Im in, id like to be with my master (weakamon)

----------


## Taffy

Sign me up, lower league.

----------


## Sydney

Whoo! I reminded myself to look back in this part of the forum just in case, and I'm glad I did or I would've missed the sign up!  :tongue2: 
*Count me in*

----------


## TheModernNinja

Im in! Lower leauge same team as Night Spy2. I was reading Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming by Stephen LaBerge Howard Rheingold  and I found a exercise that will definetely increase my Dilds...so bring it!

----------


## Matte87

Just a few more days guys and it's on!  :smiley:

----------


## NightSpy2

Where's the official thread? Maybe it's just because I'm in GMT +12 so I get to the 24th of June faster than you guys haha...
Anyway, just in case I don't ge back on today... I had 2 dreams and a fragment.. So that's 2.5 points...  :smiley: 

Looking forward to this competition! (I just recently found out I can get my hands on some Calea zacatechichi, (also known as Dream Herb, Leaf of God, and Bitter Grass)
So I'm hoping that'll give me a mean boost!  ::D:

----------

